# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  sanzione per tardivo invio dichiarazione

## Giuseppe C.76

vorrei sapere se c'e' una sanzione per il tardivo invio della dich.IRAP, (inviata oggi) e come si calcola. Anticipatamente ringrazio.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Uccio71

ma lo sai che non trovo specificatamente la ravvedibilità della sola dich. IRAP? se fosse prevista, comunque sono certamente 21,50 euro (1/12 del minimo) , cod. trib 8911. verifica ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma lo sai che non trovo specificatamente la ravvedibilit&#224; della sola dich. IRAP? se fosse prevista, comunque sono certamente 21,50 euro (1/12 del minimo) , cod. trib 8911. verifica ciao

  La fattispecie &#232; perfettamente ravvedibile. Concordo sulla sanzione.

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

il codice è lo stesso anche per uni09 pf e sp?

----------


## Uccio71

8911: SANZIONI PECUNIARIE PER ALTRE VIOLAZIONI TRIBUTARIE RELATIVE ALLE IMPOSTE SUI REDDITI ALLE IMPOSTE SOSTITUTIVE ALL'IRAP E ALL'IVA. Si è sempre lo stesso; si riferisce alla tipologia generica della violazione non alla tipologia di soggetto.

----------


## Niccolò

Corrisponde a vero che la sanzione è raddoppiata se si tratta di società soggetta a bilancio d'esercizio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Corrisponde a vero che la sanzione è raddoppiata se si tratta di società soggetta a bilancio d'esercizio?

  Mai sentito ....  :Frown:

----------


## Niccolò

> Mai sentito ....

  Infatti non l'ho ritrovato, anzi  :Stick Out Tongue:   
Riporto stralcio dell'art.13 D.Lgs 472/97 (modificato dal D.L. 185/08) "...c) ad un dodicesimo del minimo di quella prevista per l'omissione della presentazione della dichiarazione, se questa viene presentata con ritardo non superiore a novanta giorni  ovvero a un dodicesimo del minimo di quella prevista per l'omessa presentazione della dichiarazione periodica prescritta in materia di imposta sul valore aggiunto, se questa viene presentata con ritardo non superiore a trenta giorni ....".

----------


## Mayo

Salve, vorrei sapere se l'importo della sanzione di  21,50, per la presentazione della dichiarazione entro 90 giorni dalla scadenza del termine, è valido anche per i soggetti obbligati alla tenuta delle scritture contabili. E poi, l'importo di  21,50 si deve pagare sia per i redditi che per l'iva, o con il modello unico il versamento è uno solo? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'importo della sanzione per la presentazione della dichiarazione tardiva è valido anche per i soggetti obbligati alla tenuta delle scritture contabili. L'importo si deve pagare sia per i redditi sia per l'iva, sia per l'Irap. 
ciao    

> Salve, vorrei sapere se l'importo della sanzione di  21,50, per la presentazione della dichiarazione entro 90 giorni dalla scadenza del termine, è valido anche per i soggetti obbligati alla tenuta delle scritture contabili. E poi, l'importo di  21,50 si deve pagare sia per i redditi che per l'iva, o con il modello unico il versamento è uno solo? 
> Grazie

----------


## ELLEEMME

mi intrometto...ho inviato irap SC con file di prova per ovvia svista. Ho ricevuto scarto dichiarazione 1/10. Da entratel non sapevano e mi hanno fatto chiamare fisconline e qui mi hanno detto che è omessa dichiarazione in quanto l'invio di prova sarebbe stato ovviamente scartato e non ho quindi 5 gg per reinvio. Ora: invio IRAP e pago  21,50 come detto cod 8911 su f24 16/10?grazie

----------


## Contabile

E' omessa dichiarazione. Devi pagare la sanzione.

----------


## streamline

Non vorrei essere nella stessa situazione..... se sono soggetto che non paga l'Irap non avendone i requisiti e sfruttando le recenti sentenze, devo comunque inviare la dichiarazione Irap "a zero" o semplicemente, come ho fatto, non devo inviare nulla?

----------


## Contabile

Se rientri in quei soggetti che hanno i requisiti per non essere assoggettati ad IRAP hai fatto bene a non inviare.

----------


## michele444

> Se rientri in quei soggetti che hanno i requisiti per non essere assoggettati ad IRAP hai fatto bene a non inviare.

  ho due  piccoli dubbi. Ma se devo inviare una dichiarazione unico completa (iva+redd+irap+sds) in ritardo quindi con le sanzioni faccio un unico versamento 8911 di importo 21.50 x 3 ?.  
Il versamento va arrontondato se si come ? 22 x 3 = 66 o 21,5 x 3=64.5 quindi 65   :Confused:  
Grazie

----------


## nuvola

Da quello che ho capito.... se è 21.50 si arrotonda a 21.00.....  
Io in ogni caso.. sto facendo pagare 21.50 x 3 = 64.50  ....

----------


## nuvola

Scusate un dubbio che mi è sorto... Nella sanzione 8911 per il tardivo invio della dichiarazione si inserisce l'anno di invio.. quindi nel mio caso essendo unico2009 inserisco 2009 o l'anno di riferimento quindi 2008?

----------


## tribalxtr81

io ho fatto pagare 21 euro, così mi pareva di aver letto. ora mi fate venire il dubbio che mi possano contestare un ravvedimento non completo.

----------


## nuvola

Si l'importo è giusto.. ricordo di aver visto una circolare anti crisi in questo forum a riguardo... 
che anno hai messo? Io non so che mettere..

----------


## tribalxtr81

l'anno deve essere messo quello in cui la violazione è stata commessa quindi 2009

----------


## nuvola

Buongiorno...stamattina ho sentito l'Ade per questa questione, vi comunico quello che mi hanno detto perche magari può servire.....  
La Sanzione per ogni dichiarazione è di 21.50 (che poi con la circolare viene arrotondata!), quindi nel caso di Unico, Irap e Iva è 64.50 . 
C'è anche la sazione per gli studi di settore, la scorsa volta un'altro operatore mi aveva detto di no...  
La sanzione studi è di  25.00 
Per quanto riguardo l'anno, mi ha detto di mettere il 2008, anno d'imposta....  
Questo è quello che mi hanno detto,poi magari se richiamo.. mi dicono cose diverse  :Big Grin:

----------


## gian69

La sanzione viene arrotondata ad e 21,00; non esiste alcuna sanzione su Studi...l'anno di riferimento &#232; quello dell'invio (2009), il codice dovrebbe 8911 per i Redditi, 8904 per Iva, 8907 per Irap...cos&#236; ho fatto io!

----------


## nuvola

Quello che ho scritto io non me lo sono inventato..  me l'ha detto l'agenzia delle entrate!!  :Wink:  
Il codice è unico... 8911!

----------


## car66

> Quello che ho scritto io non me lo sono inventato..  me l'ha detto l'agenzia delle entrate!!  
> Il codice è unico... 8911!

  Saluti a tutti!
Avete visto le novità in proposito della circolare n.49/E/2009 del 23/11/2009 (paragrafo 10.1)?
La novità dell'ultima ora è che la sanzione ridotta sarebbe pari al 10% dell'imposta dovuta (se presente), contrariamente a quanto sempre detto fino al giorno prima ed ancora indicato sulla Guida del contribuente 2009 presente sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.
Viva la certezza del diritto.

----------


## nuvola

Buongiorno... ho un'altro invio di dichiarazione in ritardo.. ho letto cosi la circolare indicata nel post precedente... e non mi &#232; molto chiara  :Confused:  .... 
Io sto facendo pagare 21 € per ogni dichiarazione... ma che vuol dire che se il contribuente a imposte da pagare deve pagare altro? Ma poi.... perche nei termini dei 90 giorni? Uno non ha tempo un anno per poter pagare con sanzioni e interessi? Non capisco.... 
Che poi c'&#232; una cosa.... io capisco che questa "regola" vale solo per chi compila il quadro RW.... &#232; corretto? 
Se volete dare un'occhiata alla circolare &#232; il punto 10 a pagina 26...

----------


## Niccolò

> ... ma che vuol dire che se il contribuente a imposte da pagare deve pagare altro? Ma poi.... ...

  L'altro sono le sanzioni e gli interessi da ravvedimento  :Wink:

----------


## nuvola

Va be quello al momento del pagamento delle imposte, che comunque non è limitato ai 90 gg....!

----------


## L'italiano

> Saluti a tutti!
> Avete visto le novità in proposito della circolare n.49/E/2009 del 23/11/2009 (paragrafo 10.1)?
> La novità dell'ultima ora è che la sanzione ridotta sarebbe pari al 10% dell'imposta dovuta (se presente), contrariamente a quanto sempre detto fino al giorno prima ed ancora indicato sulla Guida del contribuente 2009 presente sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.
> Viva la certezza del diritto.

  Sì e sono rimasto di m....  sasso. 
Il termine per pagare i tributi è diverso rispetto a quello per inviare l'Unico.
Quindi il contribuente può omettere nessuno, uno o entrambi gli adempimenti.
Secondo tale circolare, allora, cosa dovrei fare se il 16 giugno avessi versato regolaremente i tributi dovuti ma mi accingessi solo ora, entro novanta giorni, a trasmettere Unico?
Lasciano ad intendere che la sanzione è sempre 1/12 del 120%= 10% che io abbia, o meno, pagato nei termini i tributi.

----------


## FrancescoG78

Ragazzi buonasera ed un caloroso saluti a tutti, 
ho un atroce dubbio in merito alla presentazione tardiva di un Mod.UNICO SC 2009 che, per imperizia del precedente commercialista, non &#232; stata inviato entro il 30/09/2009: con codice tributo 8911 ho proceduto al pagamento di *€63,00* in quanto 3 erano le dichiarazioni non presentate (Redditi, IVA, IRAP) ma, da quanto leggo in questo thread, avrei dovuto versare €64,50 (1/12 di €258 moltiplicato 3) ... come mi comporto ora ?! Preparo un altro F24 con €1,50 mancanti e lo verso entro il 29/12/2009 ?! 
Grazie a chiunque sappia illuminarmi e....BUON NATALE A TUTTI!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ragazzi buonasera ed un caloroso saluti a tutti, 
> ho un atroce dubbio in merito alla presentazione tardiva di un Mod.UNICO SC 2009 che, per imperizia del precedente commercialista, non è stata inviato entro il 30/09/2009: con codice tributo 8911 ho proceduto al pagamento di *63,00* in quanto 3 erano le dichiarazioni non presentate (Redditi, IVA, IRAP) ma, da quanto leggo in questo thread, avrei dovuto versare 64,50 (1/12 di 258 moltiplicato 3) ... come mi comporto ora ?! Preparo un altro F24 con 1,50 mancanti e lo verso entro il 29/12/2009 ?! 
> Grazie a chiunque sappia illuminarmi e....BUON NATALE A TUTTI!

  
Proprio così. 
ciao

----------


## FrancescoG78

Grazie per la celere risposta Danilo, 
allora quello che scrive *gian69* (e che conferma _Nuvola_):
"La sanzione viene arrotondata ad e 21,00; non esiste alcuna sanzione su Studi...l'anno di riferimento è quello dell'invio (2009), il codice dovrebbe 8911 per i Redditi, 8904 per Iva, 8907 per Irap...così ho fatto io!" non è corretto! 
O meglio 21,50 NON si arrotondano ad 21,00! Mannagg....vorrà dire che domattina (o al massimo Lunedì') tornerò in banca per versare 1,50! Immagino che il mancato pagamento della sanzione (o un pagamento non sufficiente) implichino la NON ricezione della tardiva dichiarazione...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> O meglio 21,50 NON si arrotondano ad 21,00! Mannagg....vorrà dire che domattina (o al massimo Lunedì') tornerò in banca per versare 1,50! Immagino che il mancato pagamento della sanzione (o un pagamento non sufficiente) implichino la NON ricezione della tardiva dichiarazione...

  La NON ricezione mi sembra eccessivo.
Al massimo, potrebbero determinare un irregolare adempimento.
Trattandosi di pochi spiccioli, direi di toglierti il dente ...
ciao

----------


## Giuseppe C.76

:EEK!:  salve un cliente (dipendente) mi ha consegnato in questi giorni la documentazione unico08 per un controllo.
dopo vari controlli all'ADE, non risulta che questa dichiarazione sia stata presentata; chiedo al cliente di avere il protocollo dell'invio fatto dal suo consulente, (e qua il danno), il protocollo e del 10/04/2009 ben 192 giorni di ritardo.
l'ADE precisa che una dichiarazione e omessa se presentata dal 91 giorno dalla scadenza (nel caso 30/09/2008).
La buona fede del collega c'era anche perchè al cliente a fatto pagare l'acconto di giugno  324,00 ed il saldo di novembre  640,00 che per il funzionario del'ADE questi soldi andranno in cassa dello stato (persi), e nella dichiarazione Unico09 non dovevano essere inseriti in quanto la dichiarazione e omessa. :Frown: 
Qualcuno sa in questo caso come poter fare per recuperare i versamenti e far si che la dichiarazione venga presa in considerazione.  :Frown:

----------


## AlessandroV.

> La NON ricezione mi sembra eccessivo.
> Al massimo, potrebbero determinare un irregolare adempimento.
> Trattandosi di pochi spiccioli, direi di toglierti il dente ...
> ciao

  A tal proposito mi sorge un dubbio. Una dichiarazione tardiva inviata entro il termine del 29/12, ma per la quale non si sia provveduto al ravvedimento della sanzione, è comunque valida, al di là del fatto che poi si dovrà pagare la sanzione per intero, o il completamento della procedura di ravvedimento (quindi inclusi i versamenti) è conditio sine qua non per evitare la dichiarazione "omessa"?
Per quanto riguarda poi la dichiarazione tardiva, non c'è nessun flag da spuntare nè sul modello Unico, nè per quello IRAP, per indicare che è appunto tardiva, vero?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A tal proposito mi sorge un dubbio. Una dichiarazione tardiva inviata entro il termine del 29/12, ma per la quale non si sia provveduto al ravvedimento della sanzione, è comunque valida, al di là del fatto che poi si dovrà pagare la sanzione per intero, o il completamento della procedura di ravvedimento (quindi inclusi i versamenti) è conditio sine qua non per evitare la dichiarazione "omessa"?

  Bella domanda. 
Ci debbo pensare, magari nel frattempo qualcuno che ha avuto il caso ti risponde.     

> Per quanto riguarda poi la dichiarazione tardiva, non c'è nessun flag da spuntare nè sul modello Unico, nè per quello IRAP, per indicare che è appunto tardiva, vero?

  Su questa non devo pensarci: no  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Bella domanda. 
> Ci debbo pensare, magari nel frattempo qualcuno che ha avuto il caso ti risponde.

  Ci ho pensato ......  :Big Grin:  
Siamo nell'articolo che parla di ravvedimento, ergo la sanzione deve essere pagata pena l'acquisizione come omessa a tutti gli effetti. 
ciao

----------


## annti

devo fare una dichiarazione per un cliente ritardatario...considerato che scade domani vorrei presentarla a zero per poi integrarla con calma...x la presentazione devo pagare 21.5 x 3.  Il ravvedimento delle imposte posso farlo normalmente quando definisco la dichiarazione integrativa?o la tardiva presentazione pregiudica il ravvedimento delle imposte stesse?
grazie :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> devo fare una dichiarazione per un cliente ritardatario...considerato che scade domani vorrei presentarla a zero per poi integrarla con calma...x la presentazione devo pagare 21.5 x 3.  Il ravvedimento delle imposte posso farlo normalmente quando definisco la dichiarazione integrativa?o la tardiva presentazione pregiudica il ravvedimento delle imposte stesse?
> grazie

  Le imposte che scadevano nel 2009 puoi ravvederle con calma. 
Quelle (come gli acconti) che scadevano nel 2008 non puoi ravvederle più, invece. 
ciao

----------


## stagista

> A tal proposito mi sorge un dubbio. Una dichiarazione tardiva inviata entro il termine del 29/12, ma per la quale non si sia provveduto al ravvedimento della sanzione, è comunque valida, al di là del fatto che poi si dovrà pagare la sanzione per intero, o il completamento della procedura di ravvedimento (quindi inclusi i versamenti) è conditio sine qua non per evitare la dichiarazione "omessa"?
> Per quanto riguarda poi la dichiarazione tardiva, non c'è nessun flag da spuntare nè sul modello Unico, nè per quello IRAP, per indicare che è appunto tardiva, vero?

  
La dichiarazione dei redditi presentata con un ritardo non superiore ai 90 giorni è considerata sempre valida. E' chiaro che in mancanza del versamento contestuale della sanzione ridotta con il ravvedimento, verrà poi applicata la sanzione piena stabilita.

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Ci ho pensato ......  
> Siamo nell'articolo che parla di ravvedimento, ergo la sanzione deve essere pagata pena l'acquisizione come omessa a tutti gli effetti. 
> ciao

  Purtroppo concordo... Anch'io avevo interpretato la norma in tal senso. Ma il codice tributo 8911 non è a sua volta ravvedibile? Lo so che sembra un'assurdità, ma c'è scritto da qualche parte espressamente, che non è possibile, ovviamente calcolando interessi e sanzioni, spostare la sola data del pagamento dell'8911, ferma restando la scadenza dei 90 giorni per l'invio delle dichiarazioni?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Purtroppo concordo... Anch'io avevo interpretato la norma in tal senso. Ma il codice tributo 8911 non è a sua volta ravvedibile? Lo so che sembra un'assurdità, ma c'è scritto da qualche parte espressamente, che non è possibile, ovviamente calcolando interessi e sanzioni, spostare la sola data del pagamento dell'8911, ferma restando la scadenza dei 90 giorni per l'invio delle dichiarazioni?

  
Io non l'ho mai letto.
Ma sono pronto a cambiare idea. Norma alla mano, come al solito.  :Big Grin:

----------


## shukran

Nel caso in cui il contribuente, pur presentando la dichiarazione entro 90 giorni dal termine, non ottemperi al versamento della sanzione ridotta pari ad 1/12 entro il 29 dicembre 2009, in sede di controllo si rende applicabile listituto del cumulo giuridico delle sanzioni, talché leventuale definizione agevolata può essere perfezionata pagando un importo non inferiore ad 1/4 dei minimi edittali previsti per le violazioni più gravi relative a ciascun tributo (cfr. art. 17, comma 2, del D.Lgs. n. 472/1997)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel caso in cui il contribuente, pur presentando la dichiarazione entro 90 giorni dal termine, non ottemperi al versamento della sanzione ridotta pari ad 1/12 entro il 29 dicembre 2009, in sede di controllo si rende applicabile listituto del cumulo giuridico delle sanzioni, talché leventuale definizione agevolata può essere perfezionata pagando un importo non inferiore ad 1/4 dei minimi edittali previsti per le violazioni più gravi relative a ciascun tributo (cfr. art. 17, comma 2, del D.Lgs. n. 472/1997)

  
Premesso che quello che hai riportato non parla di "ravvedibilità dell'messo versamento della sanzione" - cosa di cui stavamo parlando - ma di applicazione, in questa fattispecie, del cumulo guridico, chiedo: questo dov'è scritto ? E' una norma ? Perchè non è certo l'art. 17, comma 2, del D.Lgs. n. 472/1997 che dice questo.  
Sono sempre disposto a cambiare idea. 
ciao

----------


## shukran

Il mio intervento non era riferito alla ravvedibilità del codice 8911 o codice relativo alle singole dichiarazioni. Ritengo che detti codici non siano ravvedibili.  
L'intervento era rivolto alla validità o meno della dichiarazione  anche se non si paga. La dichiarazione è e resta, anche se tardiva, comunque valida in assenza del pagamento della sanzione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il mio intervento non era riferito alla ravvedibilità del codice 8911 o codice relativo alle singole dichiarazioni. Ritengo che ldetti codici non sia ravvedibili.  
> L'intervento era rivolto al fatto che se non si paga la dichiarazione è e resta, anche se tardiva, comuqnue valida.

  Oh, allora scusami. 
Siamo d'accordo dunque.  :Smile:

----------


## nuvola

Ma per essere apposto con tutto si deve pagare entro il 30 dicembre? Se non si paga, quindi ci siamo detti che comunque la dichiarazione è valida... e quindi si aspettarà poi la cartella?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma per essere apposto con tutto si deve pagare entro il 30 dicembre? Se non si paga, quindi ci siamo detti che comunque la dichiarazione è valida... e quindi si aspettarà poi la cartella?

  29/12, non 30.

----------


## rikkardo

Scusami Danilo ma non intiendo bene.
Se presento oggi il tardivo Unico e domani pago il ravvedimento, a cosa vado incontro ?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusami Danilo ma non intiendo bene.
> Se presento oggi il tardivo Unico e domani pago il ravvedimento, a cosa vado incontro ?
> Grazie

  Ho già espresso la mia idea. La dichiarazione si considera omessa a tutti gli effetti.

----------


## shukran

I tuoi post n&#176; 45 e n&#176; 49 mi sembrano discordanti.

----------


## rikkardo

> Ho già espresso la mia idea. La dichiarazione si considera omessa a tutti gli effetti.

  Okay allora ti illustro la mia situazione.
Si tratta di un Unico PF che presento esclusivamente per far valere un credito di un prestatore occasionale a cui &#232; state erroneamente applicata Irpef in quanto il suo reddito &#232; di circa 3 mila euro.
Tenuta conto la tua idea e trattandosi di un rimborso di circa 500 euro, deduco che il gioco non valga la candela. Condividi ?
Grazie sempre.

----------


## shukran

Vale la candela perch&#233; a fronte di un pagamento di 21 euro di sanzione ne introiti 479.

----------


## rikkardo

> Vale la candela perch&#233; a fronte di un pagamento di 21 euro di sanzione ne introiti 479.

  Da quanto espresso da Danilo intuisco che, ravvedendo il 30, sarei soggetto comunque alla sanzione di 258 euro.

----------


## shukran

Il pagamento puoi effettuarlo entro la mezzanotte di oggi con l'home banking. Anzi puoi addirittura compensarlo direttamente dal credito che scaturisce dalla dichiarazione.

----------


## rikkardo

> Il pagamento puoi effettuarlo entro la mezzanotte di oggi con l'home banking. Anzi puoi addirittura compensarlo direttamente dalc redito che scaturisce dalla dichiarazione.

  Purtroppo il mio home banking non permette operazioni dopo le 17,30. Quindi il pagamento sar&#224; effettuato domani ed in dichiarazione ho richiesto l'intera credito a rimborso.
Quale altro consiglio utile potete fornirmi ?

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Purtroppo il mio home banking non permette operazioni dopo le 17,30. Quindi il pagamento sar&#224; effettuato domani ed in dichiarazione ho richiesto l'intera credito a rimborso. *Quale altro consiglio utile potete fornirmi ?*

  Si. Un consiglio per il futuro.. non aspettare l'ultimo giorno.  :Wink:

----------


## L'italiano

> Purtroppo il mio home banking non permette operazioni dopo le 17,30. Quindi il pagamento sarà effettuato domani ed in dichiarazione ho richiesto l'intera credito a rimborso.
> Quale altro consiglio utile potete fornirmi ?

  Tenuto conto che l'F24 con il pagamento della sanzione di euro 21 da presentare entro ieri 29 dicembre sarebbe potuto essere un modello con saldo pari a zero (compensi la sanzione proprio con il credito scaturito dal modello stesso) potresti tentare quanto segue: 
1. *supplica* una  banca amica di accettarlo questa mattina con data di ieri (se non hanno già trasmesso i flussi di dati all'Agenzia Entrate). 
2. se non ci riesci, perso per perso, considera che presenti il tuo modello F24 con saldo pari a zero in ritardo, e lo ravvedi: esiste una specifica sanzione per ravvedere un modello con saldo pari a zero presentato in ritardo (ossia ti sto suggerendo di ravvedere l'F24 avente per oggetto il ravvedimento di Unico = due ravvedimenti). Dovrebbe funzionare, perchè no?  
Agisci in fretta nell'uno o nell'altro caso!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> I tuoi post n° 45 e n° 49 mi sembrano discordanti.

  Sembrano, ma non lo sono. 
Nel post 45 ho solo affermato che, in base a quant postato dall'utente, in queste ipotesi si applica il cumulo giuridico. Nel 49, confermo la mia affermazione che il ravvedimento operoso effettuato fuori tempo massimo (tale è la fattispecie in esame) non è valido, per cui resta la dicharazione omessa ancorchè presentata. 
ciao

----------


## nuvola

> 29/12, non 30.

  Ok..quindi il termine era il 29.... il cliente non &#232; venuto a ritarare la delega, quindi non ha pagato la sanzione..  
Come ci si comporta ora? La dichiarazione &#232; comunque valida? Deve aspettare che gli arrivi la sanzione intera? Non glielo faccio piu pagare il modello f24 di 21.50 a questo punto?
Le imposte comunque puo pagarle anche a gennaio giusto?

----------


## nuvola

Scusate ma a me mi sta venendo il panico.... 
Io ho inviato due dichiarazioni fuori termine del 30/09 .... 
Uno, gli ho fatto pagare la sanzione di 21.50 per ogni dichiarazione.... ma non gli ho fatto pagare altro.. anche se aveva imposte a debito... ho sbagliato? 
Una, inviata entro i 90 gg, ma la sanzione di 21 non pagata entro il 29... il contribuente provava ad andare in banca per vedere se riusciva a farla inviare con valuta 29 ....
anche questo a debito, non gli ho fatto pagare nient'altro al momento oltre la sanzione... 
ho sbagliato?

----------


## rikkardo

Niente panico.
Attraverso il ravvedimento lungo, paghi le imposte e gli interessi, purch&#232; ci&#242; avvenga prima della scadenza dell'Unico 2010 e prima che possano effettuarti l'accertamento.

----------


## nuvola

ah ok... pensavo dovessi pagare il 3% sul totale delle imposte a debito... 
Quindi va bene cosi.... 
Ma se la sanzione non viene pagata entro il 29, la dichiarazione vale comunque e arrivera poi per intero dopo. Giusto?

----------


## rikkardo

Nuvola, scusami ma forse mi sarò spiegato male io.
Allora, abbiamo due ritardi. Il primo è relativo all'invio della dichiarazione e questo mi sembra di aver capito che è stato sistemato attraverso l'invio dell'unico ed il pagamento della sanzione di euro 21,50 avvenuti entrambi entro il 29/12.
Il secondo ritardo riguarda invece il pagamento delle imposte. A ciò è possibile ravvedere entro la scadenza di presentazione dell'Unico 2010 attraverso il pagamento delle imposte, della sanzione pari al 3% e degli interessi legali maturati. Quindi il 3% va pagato.
Spero di essere stato chiaro.

----------


## rikkardo

_Ma se la sanzione non viene pagata entro il 29, la dichiarazione vale comunque e arrivera poi per intero dopo. Giusto?_ 
Da quello che ho imparato ieri, vale l'invio della dichiarazione, ma riceverai cartella per 258,00 euro.

----------

